#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Ритрит с Дзэн-мастером Бон Шим 9-10 июня 2007 г.

## Ho Shim

*9-10 июня* 2007 г. в Санкт-Петербург приезжает *Дзэн-мастер Бон Шим* где проведет двухдневный ритрит. Дзэн-мастер Бон Шим (Бон Шим Сон Са Ним) является Уителем в Школе Дзэн "Кван Ум", линия передачи Учения которой восходит к традиции корейского ордена Дзэн Чогье. 

Немного о ритритах. 
Ритриты проходят по форме традиционных для монахов корейского дзэн трехмесячных ритритов. В течении ритрита, во время периода сидячей медитации, проводятся индивидуальные беседы (коановые интервью) с Дзэн-мастером руководящим уединением. В Санкт-Петербурге, они проходят в ритритном центре в Павловске. 
Стоимость двух дней участия - 1200 руб. 
Для гостей из других городов и стран СНГ - 1000 руб. 
Питание во время ритрита, проживание (1-2 дня до и после ритрита). 
Ритрит проходит 2 дня (9-10 июня), заезд участников 8 июня вечером. Тогда же состоится вводная беседа для участвующих впервые. 

Большая просьба, как можно раньше дать знать о своем намерении участвовать по телефону дзэн-центра 
+7 911 760 2372 (Лена) или эл. почте "contact (o) kwanumzen.spb.ru" 

Подробная информация на сайте Школы: kwanumzen.spb.ru

О Дзэн-мастере Бон Шим 

О ритритах

----------


## Поляков

Супер, супер, супер! Александра Портер -- удивительная женщина. Раз, и все становится ясно. И как это у нее получается?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Супер, супер, супер! Александра Портер -- удивительная женщина. Раз, и все становится ясно. И как это у нее получается?


*Не знаю*  :Smilie:  Опять же, она совсем недавно, осенью, стала Дзэн-мастером.

----------


## Поляков

Отличный ритрит! 
Дзен-мастер в центре  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

Еще фотографии можно посмотреть здесь -- http://zenspb.livejournal.com/2007/06/11/

----------

